# Demi - fluid in abdomen and large/abnormal liver



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

We need help and as much info as possible. My Demi is not well at all. I am really worried and need as much information 

She is 10 years old 

She has fluid in abdomen and an enlarged liver that looks abnormal throughout 

has anyone gone through this with their maltese?

We cannot aspirate or do biopsy because she has low platelets 74 and normal is 170-400 so too risky to do this to get firm diagnoses of cancer or not but they suspect cancer


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Debbie we recently went thru something similar with Sassy and CHF. The last day fluid infiltrated her abdomen. There is really nothing you can do at that point. Well the abdomen can be drained, but that is a temporary fix. In my honest opinion, it is time to say your good byes. There is no need in putting your little dog thru unnecessary pain and procedures just to prolong her agony a few days. I am sorry, I know this isn't what you probably want to hear. But it is my honest opinion.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks for your honesty as I want honest feed back for sure. They think lymphoma and treatable with chemo or steroids so we started steroids to try to fight it. She does not have fluid in lungs or heart as did xray last night only in abdomen. 

This all happened so fast and I am in such shock over it all


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

dwerten said:


> thanks for your honesty as I want honest feed back for sure. They think lymphoma and treatable with chemo or steroids so we started steroids to try to fight it. She does not have fluid in lungs or heart as did xray last night only in abdomen.
> 
> This all happened so fast and I am in such shock over it all


What is her prognosis with these treatments? Will she have any quality of life during or after treatments? These are questions you need to be honest with yourself about or else Demi will pay the price for your own selfishness.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry Debbie, Pat is giving you good advise. It's so hard to know just what to do, I firmly believe if it only gives her a short time, you need to consider her quality of life. It upsets me with some vets, I believe most know about how long our fluffs have, they use are emotional state to get all the bucks they can off of us, and then you still lose your baby. It's happened to us.Hugs to you


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this about your little Demi  I don't have experience, only loving thoughts to send you right now.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Debbie I don't mean to sound heartless and mean, but having gone thru the heart wrenching illness with Sassy I understand how you are feeling right now. It was absolutely the hardest decision I ever had to make, but looking back, I am so happy that I did not make Sassy suffer any longer for my own selfishness. I was NOT ready to say good night to my baby girl, but we had done everything we could to try to help her. The only option left was heroics. With draining Sassy's abdomen she might have lived a couple of more days, but she would have died a very painful death, and that procedure is painful. I could not take her dignity away from her, nor could I make her suffer any more. So I made the decision to let her go to sleep, and then go on to heaven. My heart is still broken, but I know I did the right thing. 

I hope you find your own answers and know what to do for Demi.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in, any news? Prayers for Demi and you both.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I had to say goodbye to my Roxy the day before Mother's day in May of this year. I would agree that it may be time to say your goodbyes. Of course, discuss with your Vet. Your questions should be, is she in pain, can she get through this with medications and have a reasonable quality of life. It's a hard decision, but don't be selfish. I know you love her and you want her to be here so much longer, but you also want the best for her. I am so sorry you are faced with this decision and her illness. I am sure Demi has had a good life and I know you want to do the best for her, whatever that is. God bless and I know you are not alone. I'll keep you and Demi in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Debbie,

I am so sorry. It is especially difficult when serious illness comes so unexpectedly. I hope the steroids will bring some relief.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your pain. It's never an easy decision.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Debbie my criteria was always no pain and is there hope for a continued happy life. Along with the no pain I included not feeling worse than you could ever imagine and eating so as not to continue to drop lbs. fast. When those three things were gone for Dixie I had to let her go. 
Love you.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your sweet little Demi and all this heartache. Sending you more good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie, I can't get you and Demi off my mind, I'll be praying for Demi and you. Your going through the worse thing ever, GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thinking of you, Debbie and Demi.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I had a fluff (her name was Piccolina) she too had Lymphoma and was treated with steroids 
but at the end it just didn't help and I decided it was time to give her peace and let her go. :crying:

Steroids is just a temporary fix.

So painful what you are going through... I feel the agony you are going through:sorry:






*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Geez, low platelets AND fluid in the abdomen. The steroids will get the platelets up again. But the fluid in the abdomen I don't know + the liver problem. You need a good talk with your vet and if her quality of life will be lousy, it's best to let her go no matter how hard it will be on you. I know about fluid in the lungs and had Alex euthanized when the cough started to last for hours because I was afraid he is going to suffocate or drown and I did not want to watch that. So sorry you have to go through this. But I think the vet is the one who can give you the best advice.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

My Demi passed away 9-30-14. we had to make the painful decision when the steroids were not helping, oncologist said it is not lymphoma and most likely cancer of the liver. It all happened so fast and every where I turned there was no life line to help her. Her breathing became more rapid and as soon as I knew there was nothing more we could do for her we made the painful decision. She went peacefully in my arms with my dh and I kissing her as they did the process. This was my first time ever going through euthanasia and I was scared but I knew I had to make her comfortable. I know I did the right thing but at the same time I wanted to save her. I felt some how I failed her because this came on like a freight train. She was so healthy for 10 years and this came out of no where. My Dee Dee has TCC and we have fought it for18 mos post surgery and I fought kidney failure with dex for 17 mos. I am so angry I could not fight this for my sweet Demi. I always thought she would live to be 20 as she was so healthy. I was preparing to lose my Dee Dee as each day is a blessing not to lose my Demi  

This may help another maltese some day so here is what the numbers were 

enlarged liver 

dark yellow urine (bilirubin in urine)

fluid in abdomen - color orange no neoplasia cells present but not all tumors shed cancer cells 

she was anemic 

Protein 4.1 normal 5.0-7.4

Albumin 2.6 normal 2.7-4.4

Globulin 1.5 normal 1.6-3.6

AST 211 normal 15-66

ALT 324 NORMAL 12-118

ALK PHOS 563 5-131

bilirubin .6 normal .1-.3

bun creatinine ratio 44 normal 4-27

calcium 8.1 normal 8.9-11.4

sodium 13 normal 13-154

lipase 929 normal 77-695

RBC 4.6 normal 4.8-9.3

HGB 10.3 normal 12.1-20.3

HCT 31 normal 36-60

NRBC 15 normal 0-1

platelets 74 normal 170-400

lymphocytes 70 normal 690-4500

anion gap bicarbonate 12 normal 15-25

carbon dioxide bicarbonate - 12 normal 15-25

reticulocyte count 1.3 normal 0-1

urinalysis 

protein 2+ 

bilirubin 3+

trace of blood (on a free catch as did not cysto)

without biopsying or aspirating liver no firm diagnosis. Steroids ruled out lymphoma of liver. Too risky to biopsy or aspirate with low platelets as risk of hemoraging. Probably should have done biopsy after she passed but I was too distraught and said no 

I hope this can help someone else some day and pray it never happens to anyone as I had a perfectly healthy girl it seemed a week before until we saw belly looking large and she started to get finicky about eating and we took her in right away. NO vomiting and no diarrhea so no real signs of anything until that last week


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Debbie my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Demi. Hugs.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your sweet Demi. Please accept my very heartfelt condolences.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't beat yourself up with what if's. It comes to a point where you cannot do anything no matter what. We all hope that our fluffs will leave us by dying by themselves. But it does not happen that way all the time. Sometimes we will have to help them to leave this world. I wish we could do that for us. You did not fail her. It was her time to go. When a dog lives to an old age of 17 or 20 it is an exception. If a dog gets to 12 years of age we should be happy. Every year after 12 is a bonus. It is hard to lose them but we have to stay realistic, their lifespan is not as long as ours. And we have to cope with it. So sorry with your loss of Demi.:grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Debbie, I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Demi.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcryebbie I am so sorry, I have been praying for Demi, it's so hard helping them make the journey home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, I remember praying and pleading with God for Button's to just fall asleep, but that didn't happen:blush: I honestly believe precious Demi is running free from pain, playing with all our babies that have gone before us, Demi's just waiting until she see's mommy coming across the bridge.
I know first hand your broken heart. God Bless you and your husband

Thank you for the information


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Debbie, I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Demi. It's so hard to lose one of our babies.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Debbie I'm so sorry for the loss of Demi. :hugging: You did everything you could do so please don't beat yourself up...you are an excellent mommy. Demi is no longer in pain and was met by Dex man.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone and I just talked to Allison and I know Sadie and Demi are together playing. Both of our girls have TCC and now both of our girls had this same liver issue. I cannot believe it as we helped each other back in 4/13 when both our girls were struggling with tcc and now our tcc girls are still here and our healthy ones are gone within a week of showing symptoms our girls passed within 24hrs of each other of the same thing both maltese I feel some sense of comfort knowing they are together playing disease free. I was so desperate to find someone that was going through what we were going through and was in shock today when Elaine told me Allison's Sadie passed the day after Demi with the same exact thing going on. 

Just such a tragedy and pray no one else goes through this but maybe our girls can help others on here some day if someone does a search on this


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. You were such a wonderful Mommy to your beloved and beautiful Demi. I believe that Demi is an Angel ... and, that you will one day be reunited with her ... in Heaven. For now, I pray you feel Demi's angelic spirit surround you with comfort and love,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I'm so sorry about Demi. I was thinking of you a couple of weeks ago when I cam across one of your old threads that I think someone just added to and I was wondering how you were doing. It's the hardest choice in the world but we have to make decisions on what will be best for our dog, not for ourselves. Having it happen so young and so fast is gut wrenching but you were her advocate and helped her not suffer. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks we are in total shock  I feel some sense of comfort talking with Allison as felt so alone as never heard of this happening to anyone before and on cancer groups for Dee Dee and did not really find anyone going through this situation we were in. I just wanted answers and there was so little time as she declined so fast  

Sadie is 11 and Demi 10 - we compared our blood work and notes and identical on so many things. 

I hope our girls can help others on here if ever faced with this. I came on here desperate and doing a search under enlarged liver and missed Allison's post and sorry I did as maybe we could have been there for each other sooner. Just glad Elaine pm'd me today so we could help each other through this tough time  We both are such figthers and would do anything for our girls and yet there was nothing we could do to save them from this. We both felt so hopeless. 

They were both our healthy girls too


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

It is so hard 😒So sorry for your loss.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Demi.  Thank you for posting her lab results to further educate us all.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Demi. This is just breaking my heart.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Demi. I know the shock too of finding out about my cat's illness and only a week before losing her. It's such a shock to take it all in. When I first joined SM I remember looking at all your videos and the pups were so adorable (like in their sports car beds) and the videos/slideshows were so cute and heartwarming. They are precious photos and memories of your pups.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So sad, its never easy, especially when you think everything is ok and it comes on so suddenly. Please know that you did your absolute best for her, and in the end you saved her from pain, and now your healing can begin. My heart is with you.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Debbie, I still can't believe both our girls went through this exact same thing at the exact same time. The diagnosis was so sudden and unexpected, and this disease was merciless. But talking with you gave me comfort to know we both did the best we could for our babies, and in the end that's all any of us can do. I believe our girls are now together, happy and whole. They're waiting for us one day on the other side where there will be no more goodbyes. 

Bless you both, sweet Demi and Sadie, and unending thanks for the love and joy you both brought to our lives. :heart::heart:

Hugs to you, my friend. I understand your pain more than I ever wished to know.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, Debbie. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Sending you love and good thoughts.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

D.........Did not know about it until today:sorry:

E..........Everyone feels your pain, it is unbearable:crying 2:

M.........Many of us are sending you hugs of comfort:sLo_grouphug3:

I..........In God's wings she is now and resting in peace:amen:




*


----------

